# طلب محاضرات عن الاستخدام الامن للمواد الكيمياوية



## د.علي عامر (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اذا سمحتم محاضرات (ppt or pdf) عن الاستخدام الامن للمواد الكيمياوية وبالسرعة الممكنة 
ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير مني


----------



## safety113 (28 أغسطس 2010)

للافادة قم بتحميل الملف التالي:

http://jamesadumesic.che.wisc.edu/files/Safety Information/chemicalsafety.pdf

وهذه المحاضرة

http://www.authorstream.com/Present...biology-lab-project-education-ppt-powerpoint/

وهنا تجد مجموعة كبيرة من عروض البور بوينت للتحميل 

http://www.samatadmor.net/vp/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## د.علي عامر (28 أغسطس 2010)

thank you dear very much im very greatfull for your efforts


----------

